# Cargador de Batería no funciona



## Adrian994 (Feb 26, 2021)

Buenas Sres, tengo una duda con respecto a un cargador de baterías . La falla es que que no arroja voltaje a su salida, pero si tiene standby. Medi a la salida con el multímetro en escala de resistencia y me marca como un corto. Quiero saber si eso es normal o es por la bobina que está a en paralelo a la salida de la  fuente a través de un capacitor.
Adjunto fotos y diagramas, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2021)

@Adrian994 la bobina que dices no está en paralelo con un capacitor, es parte del sistema de filtrado de la fuente

Si el multímetro tanto en posición de medir diodos o resistencias bajas te da 0 Ohm/0 V es que tienes un cortocircuito en alguna parte. No te queda otra que empezar a revisar componente por componente para saber cual es el problema.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## sergiot (Feb 26, 2021)

En el terminal de salida dice positivo en ambos lados o yo estoy viendo mal el circuito?


----------



## Adrian994 (Feb 26, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> @Adrian994 la bobina que dices no está en paralelo con un capacitor, es parte del sistema de filtrado de la fuente
> 
> Si el multímetro tanto en posición de medir diodos o resistencias bajas te da 0 Ohm/0 V es que tienes un cortocircuito en alguna parte. No te queda otra que empezar a revisar componente por componente para saber cual es el problema.
> 
> ...


Disculpa, me exprese mal. La bobina está en serie con el capacitor  de 47 nf y a través de esa capacitor la bobina queda en paralelo a la salida de la fuente. Lo raro es que desmonté el capacitor y sigo con la medicion baja en resistencia. En posición de diodo me marca 5mv tanto en directa como en inversa

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 26, 2021



sergiot dijo:


> En el terminal de salida dice positivo en ambos lados o yo estoy viendo mal el circuito?


Hola Sergio, si , está mal el diagrama solo en ese signo. La bornera de la izquierda es negativa y el de la derecha el positivo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 26, 2021

Ya desmonté todos los 6 mbr1545 y los 4 capacitores electrolíticos de 4700Uf y aún sigue el corto


----------



## lynspyre (Feb 26, 2021)

Para cortos en líneas de salida en fuentes, chequea primero los condensadores, luego diodos y por último transistores.


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2021)

@Adrian994 coloca una imagen buena sin ninguna marca, no como lo que has colocado en tu post #1 que es esta:

​Además, sube fotos buenas, no capturas de pantalla del celular con ediciones sobre impresas que no permiten apreciar muchas cosas.

Luego que subas la foto buena te explicare tu error para decir que la bobina esta en serie con el capacitor de 47 nF. Si bien la representación del circuito no es la tradicional es correcta a mi entender.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> coloca una imagen buena sin ninguna marca


 
Subió el datasheet , imagen limpia


----------



## mcrven (Feb 26, 2021)

Pequeño detalle...

El título menciona: "Cargador de Baterías", pero en el diagrama dice que es una "Fonte Chavetada" con salidas seleccionables de 12.6V/13.8V/14.4V X 50 A.
Se les recuerda que los "Cargadores de Baterías" deben incluir controladores de tensión y corriente.

Ahora, para resolver tu problema... coincido con las indicaciones de Lynspire.


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Subió el datasheet , imagen limpia


Y ahí muestra que el capacitor de 47 nF *NO ESTA EN SERIE* con la bobina, sino que forma parte del circuito Pi !!!!!! del filtrado.

Si saco los 6 diodos dobles  y los 4 electrolíticos le quedan muy pocos componentes que puedan estar en corto entre *+* y* -* . Resumiendo que solo quedan 3 capacitores no electrolíticos que pueden estar en corto. Tester midiendo resistencia en la escala más baja y con el soldador sacar de a un condensador hasta que desaparezca el cortocircuito.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 26, 2021)

Saca el diodo 1n4937  y mide si esta malo o bueno


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 26, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> En el terminal de salida dice positivo en ambos lados o yo estoy viendo mal el circuito?


Eso parece y eso me ha vuelto loco no dejándome comprender ese engendro de salida. Pero luego he deducido que al igual que está todo delineado en un modo extraño, también se han desmadrado dibujando la *clema *de salida y las cruces son cabezas de tornillos philips, de estrella o como los quieran llamar.
Y si no es así... que le den un premio al despiste al que trazó esas líneas con ayuda de un inocente software.

Y ahora, entendiendo que "tornillo" de arriba es el "*+*" y el tornillo de abajo es el "*-" *se ve claramente que el diodo 1N4937 está de protección, podría estar en corto y que los demás MBR1545 (6 en total) también hay que revisarlos. 





Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 26, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> En el terminal de salida dice positivo en ambos lados o yo estoy viendo mal el circuito?


Lo que ustedes si queda mirando son dos tornillos "Phillips" del conector de salida , Jajajajajajjajajaja!
Recomendo altamente chequear lo diodo 1N4937 y tanbien los ayslamento del diodos MBR1545 contra lo dicipador de calor ( Mica ayslante y bucha ayslante del tornillo de fijación).
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 26, 2021)

Lo encontré.. 
Según los vendedores de la web es una alimentación de "50"A.


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 26, 2021)

Que alguien le explique al susodicho.. que eso es una fuente de voltaje... no es un cargador.. bien va a matar la batería o la fuente..de nuevo
Por favor con mucho tacto y tino.. muchos se van del foro furiosos por que uno lo manda a estudiar


----------



## mcrven (Feb 26, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo encontré..
> Según los vendedores de la web es una alimentación de "50"A.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263005





mcrven dijo:


> Pequeño detalle...
> 
> El título menciona: "Cargador de Baterías", pero en el diagrama dice que es una "Fonte Chavetada" con salidas seleccionables de 12.6V/13.8V/14.4V X 50 A.
> Se les recuerda que los "Cargadores de Baterías" deben incluir controladores de tensión y corriente.
> ...



Lo dije yo primero, lo dije yo primero...


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2021)

Don Pinchavalvulas la forma de realizar el esquemático y el montaje sobre la plaqueta es demasiado rebuscado, aunque pensándolo bien con 6 encapsulados TO220 y 50 A de por medio capaz que prefirieron colocar 2 disipadores.

Don Daniel sin mirar el video se podía pensar en colocar cada grupo de 3 diodos en un disipador y suficiente que el mismo estuviese aislado de masa (-) ya que los MBR1545 tienen el anodo común en la aleta del disipador.
Mirando el video y por el estilo de montaje con que solo tengan solo la mica entera o el aislante siliconado es suficiente, se evitan los problemas de cortocircuito por que se derrite el niple por temperatura.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Adrian994 (Feb 27, 2021)

Gracias por la orientación y comentario de cada uno, les comento que también retiré los dos capacitores de 68nf de poliester y  revisé el diodo que está a la salida de la fuente y está OK, pero sigo teniendo el corto a la salida de la fuente. Los componentes que me quedan por verificar son los dos optoacopladores  , el tl431 y el BC337 que se encarga  de activar el cooler, voy  a extraer esos componentes y les comento. De igual manera escucho cualquier sugeriencia


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 27, 2021)

¿Pero has comprobado los diodos que comentan los compañeros?
Los que parecen transistores y están atornillados a los disipadores de aluminio. Con uno solo que esté mal ya te tira toda la tensión.


mcrven dijo:


> Lo dije yo primero, lo dije yo primero...


Siií... y por eso me puse a buscar información en la Red ya que nadie lo hacía 🙄

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 27, 2021

Viendo el circuito no deberías preocuparte del circuito del ventilador, bc337 y optoacoplador, pues aún estando en corto quedaría el ventilador funcionando y no se vería como corto. Del tl431 yo tampoco dudaría, aunque no está demás que lo compruebes, porque tienes resistencias de valor alto o medio alto de por medio.
Lo primero revisar los rectificadores de los disipadores.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 27, 2021

Y vuelvo al ataque 🤣
Como reflexión para que entiendas el funcionamiento...Sigue en el esquema la línea del positivo, llegas a la bobina que forma parte del filtro pi con los condensadores, la bobina te da corto o casi, continuas y te encuentras con los bobinados del transformador, que siguen siendo un casi corto y a través de estos ¿a dónde llegas?.. a los diodos mbr1545.
Por lo tanto, lo único que hay entre la salida positiva y el negativo son esos diodos, que pueden dar corto, fugas o abierto según sea su fallo.

No hay que olvidarse de los condensadores (y el diodo invertido (que no gay)) que están en paralelo y también pueden dar problemas, pero no son muchas cosas a comprobar.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 27, 2021)

Off Topic...
¿Se han fijado en la marca de esa Fuente? TARAMPS... casi que dice RatAmps... (Puede ser gracioso para los que sabemos de que estmos hablando)


----------



## Adrian994 (Feb 27, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y vuelvo al ataque 🤣
> Como reflexión para que entiendas el funcionamiento...Sigue en el esquema la línea del positivo, llegas a la bobina que forma parte del filtro pi con los condensadores, la bobina te da corto o casi, continuas y te encuentras con los bobinados del transformador, que siguen siendo un casi corto y a través de estos ¿a dónde llegas?.. a los diodos mbr1545.
> Por lo tanto, lo único que hay entre la salida positiva y el negativo son esos diodos, que pueden dar corto, fugas o abierto según sea su fallo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la aclaración, y ese es el problema, ya desvincule los 6 mbr 1545 y sigue el corto entre positivo y negativo de la fuente. También verifique los mbr afuera y ninguno me marca corto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 27, 2021)

¿Marca corto o baja resistenca?

Si pudieses desvincular la bobina de 1,3uH se descartaría una zona u otra.
Si los diodos rectificadores están bien ya solo te quedan los condensadores.
Comprueba primero los enmarcados en verde..


----------



## emilio177 (Feb 28, 2021)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Gracias por la orientación y comentario de cada uno, les comento que también retiré los dos capacitores de 68nf de poliester y  revisé el diodo que está a la salida de la fuente y está OK, pero sigo teniendo el corto a la salida de la fuente. Los componentes que me quedan por verificar son los dos optoacopladores  , el tl431 y el BC337 que se encarga  de activar el cooler, voy  a extraer esos componentes y les comento. De igual manera escucho cualquier sugeriencia


Sabes medir corto? si mides un condensador te va a medir corto.. sugiero lleves el equipo a un especialista
El transistor o el tl431  no reflejan un corto..
Si usas Ohmetro deberías saber medir componentes


Adrian994 dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración, y ese es el problema, ya desvincule los 6 mbr 1545 y sigue el corto entre positivo y negativo de la fuente. También verifique los mbr afuera y ninguno me marca corto.


Sabes medir corto??  creo que debes llevarlo a un tecnico electronico que sepa realizar mediciones


----------



## sergiot (Mar 1, 2021)

Tendrias que desvincular el transformador de salidad de todo el resto y volver a medir, ya a estas alturas el no encontrar un corto de esa indole puede suponer que el corto no exista o estas midiendo mal, con lo cual creo que lo mejor es que lo lleves a un tecnico con experencia.
La linea del tl431 y el opto no pueden generar un corto semejante, si algo de eso tiende a ponerse en corto, la potencia de salida los hace explotar.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 1, 2021)

Sólo una cosa.....
*Fotos*.. fotos de todo y que se vean claras. 
Fotos del polímetro cuando mides corto, del transformador y la/s bobina/s de filtro. 
Foto de los diodos desvinculados. 
Foto de la placa por debajo, por el lado de las soldaduras. 

No has dicho si has comprobado el condensador de 47nF. 
Imagino que también has comprobado los cuatro condensadores electrolíticos.


----------



## Adrian994 (Mar 29, 2021)

Hola muchachos, les queria poner al tanto que entregué al cliente nuevamente la fuente ya que no la pude reparar. Les agradezco a cada uno su ayuda y orientación. Y sí, es cierto que me falta  mas teorá y práctica, por ello quisiera saber que libro me recomiendan para ello, desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 30, 2021)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Hola muchachos, les queria poner al tanto que entregué al cliente nuevamente la fuente ya que no la pude reparar. Les agradezco a cada uno su ayuda y orientación. Y sí, es cierto que me falta  mas teorá y práctica, por ello quisiera saber que libro me recomiendan para ello, desde ya muchas gracias!


El malvino de punta a cabo


			https://electronikuts.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/principios-de-electronica-malvino.pdf
		

y la practica
Luego te vas a trabajar como ayudante a un taller de electrónica o un servicio técnico


----------

